# Telekom Probleme mit Rechnungen deeren Anwälte und 2 Inkasso



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2006)

Meine Leidensgeschichte beginnt im november 2004, am 25 genauer gesagt. An diesem Tag erhielt ich das erste schreiben von einem Unternehmen das sich Tech Inkasso nennt. Einen Monat nachdem ich aus dem Ausland wieder gekehrt bin. In deisem Schreiben forderte man mich auf 1139,20 Euro zubezahlen für ein Handy was ich angeblich 1999 besessen haben soll. Ja ich besitze ein Handy aber das ist schon seit Ewigkeiten ein Anschluss mit Prepayd Karte. somit keine Rechnungen , denn kein Guthaben kein telefonieren. Ich lege Einspruch ein und schreibe etliche Briefe. Keine Reaktion von deeren Seite immer die selben Briefe.
zu allem Überdruss und lauter Pannen funktionierte mein Anschluss bei der Telekom nicht immer und irgendwann hatte ich die Nase voll und Kündigte sowohl das Internet als auch das Telefon. zum 01.05.2005. alles klar dachte ich nach dem erhalt des Schreibens wo stand das der Anschluss zum 01.05.2005 gekündigt sei. 2 Monate später erhielt ich den ersten Mahnbescheid über genau diesen Anschluss da verlangten sie die laufenden gebühren. Ich sagte moment der ist gekündigt. Also rief ich an. Dort sagte man mir wir regeln das sofort es sei ein fehler im system. na gut dacht ich das kann ja mal passieren. bis wieder ein monat vorbei wahr da kamm da schon wieder eine Mahnung also ich wieder angerufen. die mitarbeiterin am tel sagte mir ich müsste das schrieftlich einschicken. gesagt getan. am nächsten tag schieckte ich es per einschreiben mit rückantwort ein. der monat verging. Nun bekamm ich wieder post diesmal von Seiler und Kollegen wo sie mich auffordern 312Euro zubezahlen. die gebühren die noch offen sein von mai juni juli und august. ich sagte mir das kann nicht wahr sein. also ich versucht dort anzurufen. 4h wahlwiederholung und keiner geht ran. *grrrrr* an dem tag war ich echt sauer also wieder brief geschrieben. keine reaktion von deeren seite. wieder ein monat vorbei. diesmal 2 briefe einer von seilers und der andere wieder mahnung von der telekom genau für den anschluss der ja für den 01.05 gekündigt sei. ich dachte mir das kann nicht wahr sein jetzt wolln die noch doppelt abkassieren. ich nahm mir 2 tage urlaub. so fuhr ich in die zentrale der DT um das zu klären mit der kündigungsbestätigung. nach 2h warten wurde ich endlich empfangen. Der Herr (Maier - so nannte er sich) sagte mir das es ihnen leid tut und er würde den fehler sofort beheben lassen. gut dacht ich mir endlich auf der seite endlich was erreicht. weiter ging meine reise ab nach wiehl zum inkasso unternehmen. auch dort empfang man mich und teilte mir mit das es leider ein irrtum in der person sei und das die sache in meiner person geklärt währe. ich wahr erleichtert. meine letzte Station war Seilers und Kollegen. ich erschien unter ihrer adresse zu den üblichen geschäftszeiten. Keiner da. Büro nicht besetzt . mhm dacht ich mir gehste morgen hin. Am nächsten tag stand ich wieder bei den Herrn vor der Tür keiner kamm. Ich verharrte und wartete bis sage und schreibe 18.00. so langsam kamm mir das auch wie eine briefkasten agentur bzw büro vor. ich schmiess einen brief direkt in den briefkasten. Ein Monat verging nichts ich war erleichtert. so blieb es bis Dezember. seit Dezember wie gehabt. jeden Monat 3 Briefe Techinkasso Telekom und Seilers. ich war am verzweifeln wieder briefe mit den kopien hingeschieckt. Im Januar die Krönung ich bekamm 4 Briefe die drei üblichen und einen mehr von einen Inkasso unternehmen die die selben betrag will wie seilers und telekom. Also will man mich 3 mal zur kasse bitten. ich dachte mir das kann nciht war sein. ich rief dieses inkasso unternehmen an. die sagten mir ganz fresch die kopie der kündigungsbestätigung bringt uns nichts da müssen sie das orginal schiecken. 
Ist das nicht schwachsinn??? das ist ja genau der einzige beweiss das ich seit 01.05.2005 00:00 kein kunde mehr bin.

Bitte hilft mir ich weiss nciht was ich tun soll. es sind bereits alles zusammen 5632,45 Euro.

Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter


----------



## Teleton (13 Januar 2006)

Da sind schon Mahn und/oder Vollstreckungsbescheide in der Welt? Du solltest allerschnellstens einen Anwalt aufsuchen, da möglicherweise Fristen laufen. Ohne Sichtung des vollständigen Schriftwechsels kann Dir keiner weiterhelfen.

Viel Glück.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2006)

bis jetzt sind noch keine mahn oder vollstreckungsbescheide eingegangen.

Soll ich diese abwarten???


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

So habe nun die ganze sache an meinen rechtsanwalt weitergegeben. und so wie es scheint "amtsgericht in Karlsruhe" laufen im mom gegen all diese inkassofirmen [edit] und kollegen mehere verfahren wegen versuchten betruges wegen kassieren von nicht rechtmässigen rechnungsbeträgen.

Halte euch weiter auf den laufenden.

MFG Jan


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2006)

*mir geht es auch so*

hallo,

man man - mir geht es auch. Ich habe auch von Seiler & Co. Post bekommen. Ich habe meinen Telefonanschluss gekündigt und dachte der Brief von Seiler ist die Abschlussrechnung. Daher habe ich gezahlt, aber das Geld ist bis jetzt nicht bei der Telekom angekommen.
Jetzt bekomme ich wieder Zahlungsaufforderungen von der Telekom, obwohl ich seit Oktober 2005 keinen Anschluss mehr habe.
Bei mir geht es um kleine Beträge, aber es nervt.

webmastermarkt.de


----------

